# Minutes to die... looks interesting.



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

This looks like a very interesting documentary on the problems of snake-bites:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfkwKEIdhUo


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anybody know when this airs, and what channel?

I see some very familiar folks in there, and anything featuring Prof. David Warrell is worth keeping an eye out for. He's the best of the very best and a decent man, too.


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

I suspect it will be some time until it airs on terrestrial TV as it is still being screened at selected conferences around the world. A few university herp groups have had special screening from what I can tell looking at FaceBook.


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

Here is a list of up coming screenings:

May 08 UAEM Vienna 
Vienna, Austria

May 08 UAEM Freiburg 
Freiburg, Germany

May 14 UAEM Oslo 
Oslo, Norway

May 15 UAEM Aachen 
Aachen, Germany

Jun 03 Australian Institute of Tropical Medicine, James Cook University 
Townsville, Australia.

It is well worth a watch.... :thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I have no plans on travelling overseas to watch a documentary...


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

I haven't been to a screening........ my own personal copy that I can watch anytime I want......


----------



## ecrtx (Apr 24, 2018)

I got to sit and watch the extended edition my first week of my new job as my colleague had to take his dog to the vets and the herpetarium was locked up... 

Highly recommend the documentary as it goes into good detail about snakebite and the problems causes as well as the amazing feats some people working on venom research go to achieve the results! 

I was very proud to be able to say I work at the facility at the literal "sharp end" of venom and anti-venom research!


----------



## natureboyuk6 (May 27, 2008)

For anybody near Wolverhampton we will be holding a screening this Wednesday at 7:00pm - the screening is open to anybody and is free to attend. The screening will be followed by a discussion with Dr Nicholas Casewell.


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

A bit late I know,but I had an invite from Simon to attend this and invite friends,and what a cracking night it was.Good to catch up with some old mates and have a few beers later.

Hopefully,Simon reckons there wil be more occasions like this popping up in the future if the interest is there,I managed to group a bunch of mares together,I hope some of you can do the same,the more the merrier:2thumb:


----------



## Outlaw (Apr 24, 2018)

Mark 61 said:


> A bit late I know, but I had an invite from Simon to attend this and invite friends and what a cracking night it was. Good to catch up with some old mates and have a few beers later.
> 
> Hopefully, Simon reckons there will be more occasions like this popping up in the future if the interest is there, I managed to group a bunch of mares together, I hope some of you can do the same, the more the merrier:2thumb:


I am glad you enjoyed it Mark :thumb

There is a screening in Liverpool on the 27 of this month. I will be attending... 
https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/minutes-to-die-screening-tickets-46068319584


----------

